# verschiedene Sitzpolster + Erfahrungen?!?



## americo (3. August 2014)

Ich weis, dass es eine ziemlich schwierige Sache ist Pauschalurteilen über Sitzpolster verschiedener Hersteller abzugeben, der Eine mag's gern etwas weicher, größer und dicker, der Andere eher straff, klein und dünn, liegt an der Statur, am Gewicht, am Arsch an den gefahrenen KM, der Gewohnheit, evtl. auch am Sattel...

Mich würden aber trotzdem mal die allgemeinen Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Sitzpolstern interessieren.

Wahrscheinlich sind die Assos Polster das Maß aller Dinge was sich evtl. auch am Preis zeigt.

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr eine Sugoi Innenhose mit dem Formular FX Polster gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
das FXE Polster soll noch besser sein...

Jetzt habe ich von den Storck Hosen gelesen evtl. kann ja jemand was dazu sagen?

Auch die Gore Hosen werden für Ihr "windelartiges" Alp X Sitzpolster hochgelobt.

Also wer Erfahrungen, besondere Details und Auffälligkeiten zu den diversen Sitzpolstern, Empfehlungen hat.

Her damit!!!


----------



## moxrox (3. August 2014)

Gute Sitzpolster gibt es von "Elastic Interface".

Selber besitze ich derzeit u.a. die Assos S5 Mille sowie eine Hose von DeMarchi die ich herabgesetzt für ca. 40€ gekauft hatte.
Beide Hosen haben ein ähnliches Sitzpolster von Elastic Interface, die DeMarchi (Sitzpolster: Endurance Super Air) ist sogar bei weitem günstiger und auch nicht viel anders als das Assos Sitzpolster, sogar noch besser vernäht. Das Aussenmaterial ist bei Assos aber langlebiger.

http://www.elasticinterface.com/cycling-pads-clothing/cycling-technology-products.php?id=39

Nicht so gut finde ich sind GEL Sitzpolster oder Sitzpolster mit 3D.

---> Am besten finde ich aber dünne Einsätze die früherem Sitzleder ähneln z.B. PTN9 oder Nalini25 ohne viel Polsterung oder 3D Schnickschnack. Da reibt und drückt nix und man fühlt sich nicht wie in einer Windel.
http://albabici.com/nalini/fabrics/pads-info.htm

Im Endeffekt ist es eine recht individuelle Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJF (7. August 2014)

Ich fahre GORE Radhosen und bin mit diesen wirklich sehr Zufrieden, Polster empfinde ich als recht angenehm, man hat hier nicht so das "Pampers"-Gefühl wie bei manch anderen Hosen.......einen direkten Vergleich mit den Assos-Radhosen kann ich Dir leider nicht geben.

Preislich liegen die GORE Radhosen im mittleren Preissegment.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## sp00n82 (8. August 2014)

Komische Sache, aber momentan ist die mitgelieferte Innenhose von der Endura Humvee mein Lieblinspolster. Ist eigentlich nur ein dünnes Stück Stoff, aber übertrifft meine anderen, dickeren Hosen. 
Vielleicht wirds echt mal Zeit für etwas "hochwertiges".


----------



## Derivator22 (9. August 2014)

Meine Lieblingspolster sind die von Specialized, Giordana, Axant und Shimano (kein Witz!). Dainese verbaut auch Top Sitzpolster. Die von Aldi usw. (CoolMax) halten gefühlte 3 Waschvorgänge, Bis die ihre Form verlieren. Außerdem sind sie nicht "gepresst/ komprimiert" genug. Zu "watteartig"!

Die Assos 5Star (oder wie die hießen) habe ich mal bei einem Festival probieren dürfen. Kosten: glaube ich 329€ damals... Wer es hat, soll sich gönnen. Für mich absolut übertrieben


----------



## Cruiserweight (10. August 2014)

Ich schwöre seit ca. einem Jahr auf X-Bionic. Ziemlich dünnes, straffes Polster. Passform unübertroffen, der Preis leider auch. Aber die Investition lohnt sich. Ich ziehe sie meiner Assos inzwischen vor. Es verrutscht nichts, keine Druckstellen (auf mehreren Mehrtagestouren und im Rennen bestätigt). 

PS: die Mountain Bike 7/14 sieht das auch so


----------



## hulster (11. August 2014)

Sugoi FX Polster finde ich für lange Strecken gut (FXE muss nicht sein). Guter Sitz, nicht zu volumiös.
Hab mir dann vor kurzem noch ne Assos ohne Träge mit S5 Polster gekauft. Ist für lange Strecken auch sehr gut, verursacht aber etwas dieses windelartige Gefühl.


----------



## mtbbee (11. August 2014)

taucht zwar nie in den Tests auf, warum auch immer, aber meine Empfehlung die Look Ultra mit Trägern:
http://www.lookcycle.com/de/de/textile/cuissards/summer-apparel-ult-cuissard.html
nach Assos, Gore, Sugoi die Entdeckung für den Sitzknochen

(Wäsche egal welche Hose immer im Waschbeutel)


----------



## GoldenerGott (12. August 2014)

Ich mag Sitzpolster, die sich nicht nach dünnem Schaumstoff anfühlen, sondern eher nach Gel. Mit Gore habe ich gute Erfahrungen. Genauso gut waren auch schon Polster von Giordiana, da war die Passform der Hose aber teilweise nicht so toll. Die Stadler Hausmarke Dynamics hat auch für wenig Geld sehr gute Polster. Absolutes No-Go in meiner Hosensammlung ist eine Innenhose von Troy Lee. Schlechter geht nicht. Sowas sollten die Hersteller lieber gleich weglassen und die Baggy-Hose ein paar € billiger verkaufen.


----------



## X-TRIME (13. August 2014)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Die Stadler Hausmarke Dynamics hat auch für wenig Geld sehr gute Polster.



Kann ich für die Premium-Line Trägerhose von Stadler, die ich vor etwa 2 Monaten für keines Geld geholt habe, bestätigen.
Schlanker Gel-Einsatz mit effektiver Druckentlastung und für mich perfekte Paßform der Hose bei angenehmen Materialien. 
Einzig die schön breiten Träger sind vorn wie hinten zu weit außen an den Hüften befestigt, so dass diese ständig über die Schultern rutschen wollen. Abhilfe: Träger über Kreuz.

Die für mich beste Trägerhose bleibt dennoch eine Sugoi mit Formula FX-Sitzpolster.

Grüße


----------



## americo (21. August 2014)

Was mich etwas wundert ist, dass bisher noch niemand die Sportful Total Comfort ewrwähnt hat.
Dieses Sitzpolster hört sich zumindest sehr interessant an, ist an der dicksten Stelle an den Sitzhöckern offenbar 18mm dick und hat auch von der Festigkeit her hervorragende Kritiken bekommen.
Momentan gäb's die Total Comfort Bibshort für knapp 100 Euro. teuer aber im Vergleich zu Assos oder X-Bionic gradezu ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## americo (26. August 2014)

Ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen beim Stadler eine Dynabike Bib mit einem Lafonte rekord Pad gekauft.
Dürfte folgendes Polster sein
http://www.lafonte-pad.com/fondello/rekord-sat-man/
Etwas andere Farbgebung, kein Coolmax, aber ansonsten dasselbe. 

Das Polster ist sehr gut, ich bin damit am WE nach einer Woche wieder auf dem Bike unterwegs gewesen und fast 2 Stunden bergauf kaum aus dem Sattel gegangen (was für mich extrem ungewöhnlich ist!).

Auch ansonsten ist die Hose erstklassig, kostete grade mal 25 Euro! (herabgesetzt von 99???).
Was mir daran auch gefällt sind die gummierten Beinabschlüsse aus reflektierendem Material.
Sie sitzen extrem gut, nichts drückt, Netzträger.
Eine ähnliche Dynabike Hose nur mit gelben statt silbernen Beinabschlüssen ist auch online (Dynabike Mortirolo), kostet 65 statt 109 Euro.

Gestern konnte ich dann nicht widerstehn, da ein Händler um die Ecke Bike Bekleidung um 50% reduziert hat.
Ich habe die Endura MTR Bib für 30 Euro ergattert (weis nicht warum Sie dort mit 60 Euro ausgepreist war), ich bin also wieder bestens versorgt) für die nächste Saison.
Das Polster ist gegenüber der Dynabike eher das berühmte "windelartig" und recht weich, ich bin gespannt wie Es sich auf dem Sattel macht, das Pad wird ja in Tests zumindest sehr gelobt.


----------



## Dieter321 (28. Januar 2016)

Ich wärm den Thread jetzt mal wieder auf:
Gibt es vielleicht Polster die nur den Bereich unter dem Hintern (unter den Sitzknochen) abdecken und nicht vorne?
Ich sitze eher in Trekkingbike Stellung (hab mir den Lenker bisschen höher gemacht) und hab einen Sattel der vorne etwas abgesenkt ist (SQLab) und so liege ich mit den sogenannten Weichteilen nicht so auf dass das gepolstert werden müsste und es ist mir einfach zu heiß mit diesen Allround Windeln. Bislang hab ich so eine Art Windelhose die unter der Hose angezogen wird. Darin fang ich außerdem an zu schwitzen und es ist eigentlich mehr unangenehm als angenehm.


----------



## loretto6 (29. Januar 2016)

Versuchs doch mal ganz ohne Polster. Ist mir persönlich viel lieber als die dicken Poloster unter denen man schwitzt und die dann schrecklich zwicken.


----------



## Dieter321 (29. Januar 2016)

Ganz deiner Meinung, fahre bisher immer ohne. Aber nur kürzere 1-2 Stunden Wald-Runden. Will aber im Sommer mal ne Alpenüberquerung machen und ob ich 3-5 Stunden jeden Tag(!) im Sattel sitzen kann weiß ich nicht. Kann mir vorstellen dass das problematisch ist. Bin auch selber ziemlich ungepolstert (65 Kg)


----------



## IndianaWalross (30. Januar 2016)

Entweder ganz ohne oder eben nicht 10 Hosen drüber ziehen? Immer dieses "tights sind ja ach so uncool aber mein Arsch tut sonst weh"  Entweder ohne fahren oder dazu stehen und nix drüber 

Es gibt sonst auch speziell gut belüftete Polsterhosen, extra für den Sommer, da schwitzt man sehr wenig bis garnicht mehr mit.


----------



## Dieter321 (30. Januar 2016)

gut belüftete? klingt interessant. welche meinst du? zum drunter anziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (30. Januar 2016)

Ich hab mir die Pearl Izumie Elite Inliner Shorts bestellt, sind bisher so ziemlich die besten, die ich hatte. Inliner bedeutet da, dass sie dafür ausgelegt sind, um unter anderen Shorts getragen zu werden, und das Material ist dementsprechend dünn. Das Sitzpolster an sich ist von der Stärke her eher im Mittelbereich, d.h. ich hatte schon dickere, aber auch dünnere. Aber ich finde es ziemlich gut.


----------

